# Mor Ryde Or Glide Rite



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Any of you 5'er owners ever felt compelled to try one of these pin boxes that supress the jolts?

Haven't towed enough with my truck or trailer to codemn the ride but it does get a little rough. Think\hope I can tune some out by changing the tongue weight . Also I'm asking you folks if your rides are rough, could you tune it ,and are the Mor Ryde\Glide Rite a value or too expensive versus what they provide? The price is pretty scary!

Thanks in advance,
Mike C


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't pulled my 5'er yet, don't get it for another couple of weeks or so. I have been researching the 5th Airborne pin box. It has an air bladder and a shock absorber and is said to smooth out the ride. From what I have read it is just as good as the air ride hitches and cost about one third the price. I think they go for around $750. If my ride is pretty rough I already know what the DW is going to say, and that is "fix it". Let us know what you decide.

Leon


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I have had my eye on the Mor Ryde for quite some time now. Each pin box system seems to correct ONE specific towing characteristic. As an example, the Mor Ryde will suppress the fore and aft tugging or jerking (which I experience) where as say the Trail Air will suppress the up and down movement. I believe the Glide Rite takes care of the fore and aft.

Not sure on the 5th Airborne as to what it corrects. Seems similar to the Trail Air pinbox (up and down?) I guess it all depends on what type of movement you are feeling and want to correct. They all seem to price out similarly but again each targets a specific characteristic.

So far I am leaning to the Mor Ryde. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike,

I also have been leaning towards the Mor Ryde. I had met someone in Colorado last year that had one hooked up for the cross country ride they were on. They really liked how it performed. I just haven't swallowed the cost yet, maybe after the tax return







.

In addition to the systems you listed above, I have notice a considerable improvement after installing the ride-rite air bags. Oklahoma roads are some of the worst, my kids would sit in the pick-up and make all the funny sounds as we shook & hopped over expansion joints running our 5th wheel down the highway. My wife used to complain alot as she tried to read or use the laptop in the passenger seat. I didn't tell them I installed the airbags before our camping trip this past fall. I just wanted to see if they would notice the difference without me mentioning it. The complaining definitely went down and the truck road smoother. It was nice to be able to pump up the bags from in the cab and keep my healights from blinding everyone if we were driving an night.

Rich


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks folks,

All good info. Think I am first going to try tuning via tongue weight first. Then in light of White Buffalo's feedback I may try those Rancho shocks and see if stiffer helps.

WB your using a Ford and from what I have seen (I could be wrong) they sag a little. Did yours? My truck rides level and doesn't sag (it's brand new) so as you can see I'm trying to narrow it down a little. I remember you putting the air bags and Bilsteins on it. If you truck sagged and you lifted it level with airbags then you also pulled off tongue weight. Maybe not to much but surely some.

Guess we are all not in favor of forking out $800 for any of these systems until other means have been exhausted.

Gary (Fire44) and John (tdvffjohn) you guys around? What do you think?

Thanks again,
Mike C


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been towing a fiver for years on good old Canadian roads and really the only time I have noticed it rough is when you are stuck in traffic. move 20 ft stop, move 20ft stop, move..... that's when it can get to you. Otherwise if the truck has the right suspension and the trailer is loaded right its not that bad. Now some of the back roads it wouldn't matter what was behind or under you its going to be rough!
Good luck!

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't really towed my 5th wheel much...yet, but I have noticed that I do get alittle push/pull with starting and stopping. I have gotten rid of some of it by adjusting the brake controller alittle better. I did find out one thing, my fresh water tank is in the rear of the trailer, if I fill it up, the ride of the truck gets alittle better. I am pretty sure it is removing some of the pin weight and helping to smooth out the ride. I am looking at maybe upgrading the rear springs with a set of one ton springs....if there is a warranty issue with the current springs!









Gary


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> All good info. Think I am first going to try tuning via tongue weight first. Then in light of White Buffalo's feedback I may try those Rancho shocks and see if stiffer helps.
> 
> ...


*Mike,

Mine didn't seem to sag but I have 2WD and not a 4WD so my back end sits up a bit higher than the 4WD models. I'm assuming this is why







. I do know that on my model the stock shocks are pretty much junk after @ 30K miles or so. The bilsteins were a great upgrade since our roads in OK suck so bad. I got the set of 4 from suspensionconnection.com for about $250 with free shipping. Doesn't sound like you need them though. 
I really like the firestone airbags, I ride around town unloaded with about 5 lbs of air in them and when I tow the 5'er all I need to put in is 35-40 lbs but they will hold well over 100. The onboard compressor is a nice gadget (and I like gadgets







) and you can mess with the preesure on the fly to get it where you want. I met quite a few people at campgrounds that had them and heard all good coments so I went ahead and bought them, glad I did - worked for me.

Hope the info helps....

P.S. I still want the Mor Ryde - it's on my wish list after after a few more performance items







*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the Reese hitch, nothing fancy. I was told to get a rocker but the price I got this one for, I could not pass it up. I do have the 'normal' chugging from the fiver but hey, I drove big rigs for 25 years in the Bronx and Brooklyn so I rarely notice it







With a duelly, the weight is not a problem

John


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike,

Could it be the reese hitch? I don't know just a guess, not sure which Reese model you have. How do you like the Gufstream? We almost bought that one.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

WB,

It could be the hitch and it could be that I'm picky. Not terribly impressed with my Reese. Broke a pin on it first time I pulled on the hitch lock. Why did they put a cotter pin there?

Actually I don't have enough time in pulling the trailer to really condemn it. Just looking ahead to the future because a couple road were pretty rough. I would imagine if the wife and kids were sleeping it would have woken them up.

Like the Gulfstream a lot .We looked at one like yours but it was a hangar queen, meaning they stripped every part off of it for other trailers and now that model is gone. At the end of the day I couldn't walk away from the deal I got. Guy came back and met my ridiculous price and I was almost dumbfounded.

I'm sure I'll find nit pick problems like any trailer and if I have no big problems then that works for me.


----------

